# How much time does it take?



## yali6027 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm new to the site. I have some questions and any help would be appreciated.
I am a mechanical engineer with about 11 years work experience. My point for immigration is 130. But there are some problems:

1- As I saw, since Jan 2013, no body have been selected with my point. What should I do? I should give up now??? 

2- How much time does it take after selection? :suspicious: All of my documents are ready.

3- I want to claim for my partner point. Does she need to seat for IELTS? If so, what score does she need? :fingerscrossed:

Thank you so much guys.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

yali6027 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site. I have some questions and any help would be appreciated. I am a mechanical engineer with about 11 years work experience. My point for immigration is 130. But there are some problems: 1- As I saw, since Jan 2013, no body have been selected with my point. What should I do? I should give up now???  2- How much time does it take after selection? :suspicious: All of my documents are ready. 3- I want to claim for my partner point. Does she need to seat for IELTS? If so, what score does she need? :fingerscrossed: Thank you so much guys.


1. There are only so many selections that can be made each fortnight with regards to EOI's and for quite a while the majority of the fortnightly selections have been taken by automatic selection process - so EOI's with 140 points or more.
When these places are exhausted and there are places left Immigration will look at 135 with bonus points for job offers then 135 with bonus points for experience/qualifications but no job offer, then 130 with job offers etc.
You have almost zero chance of 130 points no job offer being selected.
I wouldn't give up if NZ is where you want to be but you will need to increase your score somehow - job offer, better qualifications, more experience, grow younger 

2. All depends how many points you have. 140 and over the EOI will be chosen at next selection so at the most it'll be 2 weeks. If you have a score less than 140 it could be never. After 6 months all unselected EOI's are removed.

3. To claim partner points they must meet English language requirement so if you need IELTS to prove this then so be it. Overall score 6.5


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Dear Yali
Immigration NZ is pretty straight forward process. In the beginning, i claimed for 145 points with no job offer. Though my EOI is automatically selected, but they rejected most of my claims for points due to the lack of recognition of my qualification and asked me to apply again if situation change. I re-applied after gaining the required assessment of my qualifications. This time, everything went fast as i expected. So far so good. Now waiting for the interview from my CO... 
What i am saying is that... nothing is impossible. you could get more points if you wish.. Just look at the criteria for earning points and may be its your partner's qualifications or your work experience or age factor or something else.... Good luck... Surej


----------

